# [✿] adoptables || open!! ||



## doveling (Feb 4, 2015)

*hello *welcome to my anticipated adopt shop,
 where you can purchase pre-made adoptable characters to keep as your own!
 i really enjoy making these, so i hope you do too!~

also your free to suggest adoptable theme ideas!! : D 
ideas that have been turned into a full adopt will get *50tbt as for no reason* yay!!

*current adoptables: 3*
please visit the next post to view the adoptables!!

*rules*

Do not claim the design as your own
You are free to change its gender, storyline, colors, clothing, etc
You can resell/giveaway/trade these adopts away.
Regarding resells, you can sell the adopt for the same amount or less when you bought it 
(unless it comes with additional art yeah)
don't trace/copy/base/steal my art 
more rules will come soon ~~
​


----------



## doveling (Feb 4, 2015)

this post will be updated with new adopts each week/day/month, check back & check the title for any new adopts
the purchased adopts will come with the seen image (w/ colour palette) and it will be unwatermarked. 

_please click the adopts to see the full size!!_





*adopt #6 *|| braided bunny || price: 700tbt 
*adopt #7 *|| crossbun (male!) || price: 500tbt
eep im sorry if im expensive, you are free to offer for them too
unsold adopts will be scrapped /cries



Spoiler: previous adopts



the owners are printed ontop of the adopt image






*adopt #1 *|| cake collectable || price: 300tbt 
*adopt #2* || crushed candy || price: 500tbt 
*adopt #3* || lace kitten || price: 500tbt
*adopt #4* || rain kid || price: 500tbt
*adopt #5* || freckled fox || price: 500tbt


​


----------



## Peisinoe (Feb 4, 2015)

Wow these are cute. Good luck on your shop! If I had more TBT Id buy the cat one for sure.


----------



## sej (Feb 4, 2015)

I can offer all my TBT and my gratitude.
Lol aha. Good luck! Omg I need the candy adoptable ahh!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Feb 4, 2015)

Those look gorgeous! I love your designs especially the crushed candy one~ 
time to save some tbt for future adopts haha
As for themes maybe elemental/nature-related ones like sand or something...? Or maybe rather than specific food, flavours could be a theme like sweet, bitter, sour, fruity, fishy, spicy. Just a few ideas :> Can't wait to see more of your designs ^^


----------



## kassie (Feb 4, 2015)

Oooh another chocolate cake collectible o:


----------



## Emzy (Feb 4, 2015)

good luck poppet


----------



## PandaNikita (Feb 4, 2015)

Oooo good luck! They are super adorable : D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 4, 2015)

Eh, I will be your first customer dear just for you. Could I buy the cat ;w;
This is my first adoptable so I have no idea haha.

I want to call her Lacy/Lacey. Kill me bad pun. ;;w;;

-----

Ehhh, I am drawin' her right now on my pad and I already have ideas. She's too cute #/\#


----------



## roroselle (Feb 4, 2015)

that choco cake adoptable tho (っ◕‿◕)っ♥
good job on the start!!

i'm thinking about buying that cake one tehe :3


----------



## kassie (Feb 4, 2015)

I'll buy the regular cake collectible adoptable. :3


----------



## doveling (Feb 4, 2015)

roroselle said:


> that choco cake adoptable tho (っ◕‿◕)っ♥
> good job on the start!!
> 
> i'm thinking about buying that cake one tehe :3


ahah thanks! she's is a reg cake but i typo'd haha!
thankyou!!


Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Eh, I will be your first customer dear just for you. Could I buy the cat ;w;
> This is my first adoptable so I have no idea haha.
> 
> I want to call her Lacy/Lacey. Kill me bad pun. ;;w;;
> ...



sdfghjklk sure thing chibb!!
thankyou so much i'll send you the image when i you send the bells <3!!


PandaNikita said:


> Oooo good luck! They are super adorable : D


thankyou!! 


Emzy said:


> good luck poppet


thankyouu~


selcouth said:


> Oooh another chocolate cake collectible o:


bleeoai she's a reg cake oops!! edited ahh!


MindlessPatch said:


> Those look gorgeous! I love your designs especially the crushed candy one~
> time to save some tbt for future adopts haha
> As for themes maybe elemental/nature-related ones like sand or something...? Or maybe rather than specific food, flavours could be a theme like sweet, bitter, sour, fruity, fishy, spicy. Just a few ideas :> Can't wait to see more of your designs ^^


thankyou very much!! i admit so far they are pretty basic for my liking but im racking my brain together real hard ; o; 

ooh yes the flavours are very interesting!! i might do so indeed hh!


Sej said:


> I can offer all my TBT and my gratitude.
> Lol aha. Good luck! Omg I need the candy adoptable ahh!


accepted jk!! ahha thanks <3!


S a t a n i said:


> Wow these are cute. Good luck on your shop! If I had more TBT Id buy the cat one for sure.



thanks stani!!~ <3!

- - - Post Merge - - -




selcouth said:


> I'll buy the regular cake collectible adoptable. :3



yay thankyou!! i'll send the image when you send the bells!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 4, 2015)

poppet said:


> sdfghjklk sure thing chibb!!
> thankyou so much i'll send you the image when i you send the bells <3!!


You're welcomeeeee <3
Give me Lacy! Sent!


----------



## sej (Feb 4, 2015)

Hmm, what could I offer to get that adorable candy adoptable? C:


----------



## doveling (Feb 4, 2015)

Sej said:


> Hmm, what could I offer to get that adorable candy adoptable? C:


eep idk hit me with offers!!


Chibi.Hoshi said:


> You're welcomeeeee <3
> Give me Lacy! Sent!



<333 ahah sent!!  :>!!


----------



## sej (Feb 4, 2015)

Art trade? lol my art isn't good enough :')


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 4, 2015)

poppet said:


> <333 ahah sent!!  :>!!


*pulls Lacy close* MINE!

Also get back to pixels! ;w; 
*gets shot*


----------



## doveling (Feb 4, 2015)

Sej said:


> Art trade? lol my art isn't good enough :')



aha thanks for the offer but im not needing art anymore.. i had an art rush last month but im bored of my characters hhh .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *pulls Lacy close* MINE!
> 
> Also get back to pixels! ;w;
> *gets shot*


ahhh im glad you like her!!

wait you talking about me to? ahah


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 4, 2015)

poppet said:


> ahhh im glad you like her!!
> 
> wait you talking about me to? ahah


Yes you, and haha she is amazing! >


----------



## JellofishXD (Feb 4, 2015)

Aah missed this! 
I was stalking the first post for half an hour and when I went out the thread goes crazy


----------



## buuunii (Feb 4, 2015)

Crushed candy is so cute ;3;


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 4, 2015)

OMG poppet! You are killing me with how ADORABLE THESE ARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roroselle (Feb 4, 2015)

Dammit I was too slow lol


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 4, 2015)

I was surprised to see this right after I was done designing adoptables, haha! This is so cute, poppet! <333 ^_^ I can't believe I missed out on this! I can't wait to see more adopts you have in store! :>


----------



## oreo (Feb 4, 2015)

OH MY GAAAAAAAAAAAAD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




SO FRICKEN CUTEEEEEE


----------



## doveling (Feb 6, 2015)

i am very slow with this sorry! i tried to do bubbly colors but nothing looked right hhh i can't do palettes!!!
UPDATED W/2 NEW ONES!!







milkbae said:


> OH MY GAAAAAAAAAAAAD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Q_Q THANKYOU


MC4pros said:


> I was surprised to see this right after I was done designing adoptables, haha! This is so cute, poppet! <333 ^_^ I can't believe I missed out on this! I can't wait to see more adopts you have in store! :>


ahah what a coincidence!! anyway, thankyou very much!! 



roroselle said:


> Dammit I was too slow lol


/cries sorry </3


snapdragon said:


> OMG poppet! You are killing me with how ADORABLE THESE ARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ndhghdjg thankyouu!!


buuunii said:


> Crushed candy is so cute ;3;


thanke buns : >!!


JellofishXD said:


> Aah missed this!
> I was stalking the first post for half an hour and when I went out the thread goes crazy



damn sorry!
ahha yeah i had to wait 30mins to post w/o merging hhh!


----------



## JellofishXD (Feb 6, 2015)

Aaah no the new one with the green hair is so cute! I want it so so so so bad!!!!
Shame I have no money ;-;


----------



## doveling (Feb 6, 2015)

JellofishXD said:


> Aaah no the new one with the green hair is so cute! I want it so so so so bad!!!!
> Shame I have no money ;-;



sorry jelloooo~~ but thanks for your interest ah!!~~


----------



## roroselle (Feb 6, 2015)

aww RAIN KID <333 haha so cute, poppet~ well doone :3


----------



## doveling (Feb 6, 2015)

roroselle said:


> aww RAIN KID <333 haha so cute, poppet~ well doone :3



lack of name inspiration ahah thanks~


----------



## kassie (Feb 6, 2015)

So cuuuuuuute. *^*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 6, 2015)

Ek! *cuddles them*


----------



## buuunii (Feb 6, 2015)

Stop drawing so cutely ugh


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 6, 2015)

Why why don't I have more TBT??!?!?! ;_;


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 6, 2015)

/CRIES

I really like #4, but I already have my wolf/fox girl </3


----------



## oreo (Feb 6, 2015)

I love Rain Kid, she is so adorable! >:
-squishes her cheeks-


----------



## sej (Feb 7, 2015)

I have my eyes on the candy one! Selling my club Nintendo code for one of these <3


----------



## sej (Feb 7, 2015)

Would you take 300 TBT for crushed candy? 
I neeeeeeed her <3
If so, I would like to buy her for that amount please! <3
Tysm poppet!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 7, 2015)

Sej said:


> Would you take 300 TBT for crushed candy?
> I neeeeeeed her <3
> If so, I would like to buy her for that amount please! <3
> Tysm poppet!


Hee, crushed candy really suits you. ^^


----------



## sej (Feb 7, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Hee, crushed candy really suits you. ^^



Tehe
in what way?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 7, 2015)

Sej said:


> Tehe
> in what way?


I have no idea, it just feels like your type of character. XD


----------



## sej (Feb 7, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I have no idea, it just feels like your type of character. XD



Aha lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can't wait until poppet comes online!


----------



## buuunii (Feb 7, 2015)

So tempted to buy the little blue one...


----------



## sej (Feb 7, 2015)

buuunii said:


> So tempted to buy the little blue one...



The little blue one is miiiiiine!!!!
(The crushed candy)


----------



## buuunii (Feb 7, 2015)

Sej said:


> The little blue one is miiiiiine!!!!
> (The crushed candy)



Why haven't you bought then?


----------



## sej (Feb 7, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Why haven't you bought then?





Sej said:


> Would you take 300 TBT for crushed candy?
> I neeeeeeed her <3
> If so, I would like to buy her for that amount please! <3
> Tysm poppet!


I have tehe


----------



## buuunii (Feb 7, 2015)

Ooooh cool


----------



## sej (Feb 7, 2015)

Aha
But I am debating between the rain kid or crushed candy
Decisions, decisions.


----------



## buuunii (Feb 7, 2015)

That's the other i was looking at ugh


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 7, 2015)

Sej said:


> Aha
> But I am debating between the rain kid or crushed candy
> Decisions, decisions.


Get Crushed Candy. 

*Buuuni*, she wanted it from the beginning but she had no bells.


----------



## buuunii (Feb 7, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Get Crushed Candy.
> 
> *Buuuni*, she wanted it from the beginning but she had no bells.



0.0


----------



## sej (Feb 7, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Get Crushed Candy.
> 
> *Buuuni*, she wanted it from the beginning but she had no bells.



Okay, I will c:


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm torn between the rain kid and the freckled fox, oh my gosh. Both are huge cuties, if only I could afford them both.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 7, 2015)

tempted for rain kid too but i just got an adopt earlier this week hhhhhh


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2015)

Should I get Rainkid? But oh the price is too much for me >w<


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Feb 7, 2015)

Finally made up my mind, can I buy the freckled fox girl please?. i'll send 500 TBT when you say so c:


----------



## doveling (Feb 7, 2015)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Finally made up my mind, can I buy the freckled fox girl please?. i'll send 500 TBT when you say so c:


sure thingg!! your free to send <3!!
thankyou for taking her in!!


Yuelia said:


> Should I get Rainkid? But oh the price is too much for me >w<


your free to offerr <33~


lynn105 said:


> tempted for rain kid too but i just got an adopt earlier this week hhhhhh


hGag thats okk <33


Sej said:


> Would you take 300 TBT for crushed candy?
> I neeeeeeed her <3
> If so, I would like to buy her for that amount please! <3
> Tysm poppet!


sure thing!! just send the bells & i'll send the full pic <3!!
thankoyuu


milkbae said:


> I love Rain Kid, she is so adorable! >:
> -squishes her cheeks-


ahhh thanks : D!!


gnoixaim said:


> /CRIES
> 
> I really like #4, but I already have my wolf/fox girl </3


i really like her too hhh <3!


snapdragon said:


> Why why don't I have more TBT??!?!?! ;_;


there there snapp!! </3


buuunii said:


> Stop drawing so cutely ugh


your telling me ._.


Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ek! *cuddles them*


* v * !!! 


selcouth said:


> So cuuuuuuute. *^*



thankyouu : >!!!!


----------



## sej (Feb 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> sure thing!! just send the bells & i'll send the full pic <3!!
> thankoyuu



Sent TBT! C:
Tysm!  <3333333


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Feb 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> sure thingg!! your free to send <3!!
> thankyou for taking her in!!


Sent, thank you so much!.


----------



## doveling (Feb 7, 2015)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Sent, thank you so much!.





Sej said:


> Sent TBT! C:
> Tysm!  <3333333



no worries!! thankyou both <3


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 7, 2015)

I can't wait for new ones xD


----------



## doveling (Feb 7, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> I can't wait for new ones xD



/dead/ im running out of outfit ideas D :
someone give me some good palettes


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> /dead/ im running out of outfit ideas D :
> someone give me some good palettes



Take a break poppet! No rush!!! The little strawberry cake one was my favorite! Perhaps some more pastries?


----------



## buuunii (Feb 7, 2015)

Do one with the palate challenge
Just pick random ones and look at outfits


----------



## sej (Feb 7, 2015)

Tysm!
Maybe a peach? c: (idea for a new adopt!)


----------



## oreo (Feb 7, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> Take a break poppet! No rush!!! The little strawberry cake one was my favorite! Perhaps some more pastries?



yes girl yes u////u


----------



## doveling (Feb 7, 2015)

new adopts!



milkbae said:


> yes girl yes u////u


hhhhhh


Sej said:


> Tysm!
> Maybe a peach? c: (idea for a new adopt!)


interesting!


buuunii said:


> Do one with the palate challenge
> Just pick random ones and look at outfits


did that!!


snapdragon said:


> Take a break poppet! No rush!!! The little strawberry cake one was my favorite! Perhaps some more pastries?



ahah noted!
im not too good basing of foods but i'll see!


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 7, 2015)

Omg omg omg I really really want braided bunny ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## doveling (Feb 7, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> Omg omg omg I really really want braided bunny ahhhhhhhhhh



oovovo i know right i'd be happy to keep her if noone buys her!!


----------



## oreo (Feb 7, 2015)

rain kid still needs a mommy ; A ;
i'm dying to get her plus the fact that her hair is green makes me super happy e w e

omg at braided bunny, her hair is so pretty


----------



## doveling (Feb 7, 2015)

milkbae said:


> rain kid still needs a mommy ; A ;
> i'm dying to get her plus the fact that her hair is green makes me super happy e w e
> 
> omg at braided bunny, her hair is so pretty



i knooow!!
eep if there anything you can offer for her instead?

!! she's adorable q-Q


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> oovovo i know right i'd be happy to keep her if noone buys her!!



If no one else buys her I will give you all of my TBT and MY SOOOOUUUULLLL


----------



## doveling (Feb 7, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> If no one else buys her I will give you all of my TBT and MY SOOOOUUUULLLL



your offer is very nice! since you always commission me i'll probably wait 20mins and if noone else wants her you can have her!!


----------



## oreo (Feb 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> i knooow!!
> eep if there anything you can offer for her instead?
> 
> !! she's adorable q-Q



SHE TOTALLY IS ; ~ ;
omg i have nothing special -sobs in corner-
i'm saving up tbt for my couple art requests, LAME hahahaha
i'm sorry >: if i can get more tbt, i'll buy my very own first adoptable for sure ~

- - - Post Merge - - -

p.s logan lerman is gorgeous indeed


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> your offer is very nice! since you always commission me i'll probably wait 20mins and if noone else wants her you can have her!!



ahhh poppet you are so nice ^^ I have the TBT now but I'm conflicted, I kind of want to wait for one with brown eyes and dark hair but I LOVE THE BRAID AND BACKPACK!!!!!!!!!!! what to do???????


----------



## doveling (Feb 7, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> ahhh poppet you are so nice ^^ I have the TBT now but I'm conflicted, I kind of want to wait for one with brown eyes and dark hair but I LOVE THE BRAID AND BACKPACK!!!!!!!!!!! what to do???????


its the least i can do ._. <3
hhhh up to youu!!


milkbae said:


> SHE TOTALLY IS ; ~ ;
> omg i have nothing special -sobs in corner-
> i'm saving up tbt for my couple art requests, LAME hahahaha
> i'm sorry >: if i can get more tbt, i'll buy my very own first adoptable for sure ~
> ...



ahha thats ok!! thanks for your interest!!

/&YHASHHAS


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> its the least i can do ._. <3
> hhhh up to youu!!
> 
> 
> ...



I'll think about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sorry about the back and forth ;w;


----------



## MindlessPatch (Feb 7, 2015)

Asdfghjkl the bun children are so adorable, no wonder you like braided bunny's design she's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## buuunii (Feb 7, 2015)

500 braided bunny?? ;3; + art


----------



## JellofishXD (Feb 7, 2015)

Uuh base one off a sakura tree or a beehive???


----------



## buuunii (Feb 7, 2015)

I really wanna buy braided bunny
Please please please

- - - Post Merge - - -

The design and colors are amazing ima cry


----------



## doveling (Feb 7, 2015)

JellofishXD said:


> Uuh base one off a sakura tree or a beehive???


beehive sounds greatt!


buuunii said:


> 500 braided bunny?? ;3; + art


sure thing bunnnn!! samples?


MindlessPatch said:


> Asdfghjkl the bun children are so adorable, no wonder you like braided bunny's design she's absolutely gorgeous!


ahhhh <3 thankyou!!


snapdragon said:


> I'll think about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sorry about the back and forth ;w;



no probs!!


----------



## buuunii (Feb 7, 2015)

BOOP

- - - Post Merge - - -

I actually started drawing one of your OCs but never finished... The cat I think XD


----------



## doveling (Feb 7, 2015)

buuunii said:


> BOOP
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I actually started drawing one of your OCs but never finished... The cat I think XD



i'll take anything your willing to do ahh!
oh crap i remember.... .. .. .


----------



## buuunii (Feb 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> i'll take anything your willing to do ahh!
> oh crap i remember.... .. .. .



Yeah I think it was part of an art trade... *runs and hides*

SENDING TBT NOW AHHH


----------



## doveling (Feb 7, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Yeah I think it was part of an art trade... *runs and hides*
> 
> SENDING TBT NOW AHHH



i think it was  ._.!!
well the tbt itself is enough, so i'll send the image now!!


----------



## sej (Feb 7, 2015)

These are too cute poppet! <333
A++++++++++


----------



## buuunii (Feb 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> i think it was  ._.!!
> well the tbt itself is enough, so i'll send the image now!!


Thank you so much *lays down and cries*
ill get to it one day hopefully soon *sob*


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 7, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Thank you so much *lays down and cries*
> ill get to it one day hopefully soon *sob*



Yay I'm glad she was adopted ^^


----------



## JellofishXD (Feb 7, 2015)

Aah im in a trade for 255 TBT for a club Nintendo code! Yes rain kid your mine!!! Muhaha


----------



## buuunii (Feb 7, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> Yay I'm glad she was adopted ^^



Yessssss ;v; *rolls in tears*


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 7, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Yessssss ;v; *rolls in tears*



She totally fits you too buuunii!!!!!


----------



## JellofishXD (Feb 7, 2015)

Wat?! A male adopt? aaaah im torn between rain kid and Cross Bun ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok I'll get Rain Kid ;-; I'm always trying to save TBT but then....
Waiting for the go ahead to send bells!


----------



## doveling (Feb 7, 2015)

JellofishXD said:


> Wat?! A male adopt? aaaah im torn between rain kid and Cross Bun ;-;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



ahha yeah i decided to do males as well!!

ok sure thang, feel free to send!


----------



## Nanobyte (Feb 7, 2015)

I neeed the Crossbun *-*
why did I waste my moneyyyy


----------



## doveling (Feb 7, 2015)

Nanobyte said:


> I neeed the Crossbun *-*
> why did I waste my moneyyyy



hhh your free to offer less tbt/or collectables!


----------



## JellofishXD (Feb 7, 2015)

Sent da bellz!


----------



## doveling (Feb 8, 2015)

JellofishXD said:


> Sent da bellz!



sorry for the late reply, i was getting told off hh.
sent!


----------



## JellofishXD (Feb 8, 2015)

It's fine! 
It's so amazing!


----------



## buuunii (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## rosabelle (Feb 8, 2015)

Poppet everything is so cute! ;u; I'll look out for others hrhr



buuunii said:


> View attachment 83644


This is cute too *o* omg


----------



## doveling (Feb 8, 2015)

rosabelle said:


> Poppet everything is so cute! ;u; I'll look out for others hrhr
> 
> 
> This is cute too *o* omg


hhheh thankyou! i was working on a new smaller base and created this adoptable;
i want to keep it but i want to not keep it at the same time ya know?







JellofishXD said:


> It's fine!
> It's so amazing!


im glad she went to a good home!


buuunii said:


> View attachment 83644


homg * o *


----------



## JellofishXD (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes! The beehive one?


----------



## doveling (Feb 8, 2015)

JellofishXD said:


> Yes! The beehive one?



ahah well its a bee bear theme, but yeah i based it from youuuu, free 50tbt woot


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 8, 2015)

poppet said:


> hhheh thankyou! i was working on a new smaller base and created this adoptable;
> i want to keep it but i want to not keep it at the same time ya know?


The struggle! ;u; but she's adorable!!!


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 8, 2015)

poppet said:


> hhheh thankyou! i was working on a new smaller base and created this adoptable;
> i want to keep it but i want to not keep it at the same time ya know?
> 
> 
> ...



Oh goodness poppet this one is too freakin' cute ;w;


----------



## Keitara (Feb 8, 2015)

How about making pirate as a theme? I think of Hatsune Miku Hato Version. I've always wanted to cosplay that but oh well. 
Your art is adorable!


----------



## Nanobyte (Feb 8, 2015)

poppet said:


> hhh your free to offer less tbt/or collectables!



holy crap i love you

Could I give you 220 TBT for it and a pear + some candy?


----------



## oreo (Feb 8, 2015)

poppet said:


> hhheh thankyou! i was working on a new smaller base and created this adoptable;
> i want to keep it but i want to not keep it at the same time ya know?


the beehive and bear theme is my new fave now! ; v ;
JUST LOOK AT THAT FLUFF RIBBON TAIL, GEEEEEEEE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ahhhhhhh ~ i love stalking adoptables shops


----------



## doveling (Feb 9, 2015)

milkbae said:


> the beehive and bear theme is my new fave now! ; v ;
> JUST LOOK AT THAT FLUFF RIBBON TAIL, GEEEEEEEE
> 
> 
> ...


eeps thanks!! ahah i love fluffy stuffs!!




Nanobyte said:


> holy crap i love you
> 
> Could I give you 220 TBT for it and a pear + some candy?


sure thang ahah, send!~


Keitara said:


> How about making pirate as a theme? I think of Hatsune Miku Hato Version. I've always wanted to cosplay that but oh well.
> Your art is adorable!


will keep in mind!! ooh serched it up & the designs real nice!!

thankyouu!


snapdragon said:


> Oh goodness poppet this one is too freakin' cute ;w;


thankyouu snapp!!


rosabelle said:


> The struggle! ;u; but she's adorable!!!



//flails arm!!


----------



## Royce (Feb 9, 2015)

That Bee Bear Adoptable is ADORABLE!


----------



## JellofishXD (Feb 9, 2015)

Tysm!!!!


----------



## Nanobyte (Feb 9, 2015)

poppet said:


> eeps thanks!! ahah i love fluffy stuffs!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, about the 220 TBT, is it alright if I send 170 instead? I found another adoptable I really liked as well.

Nevermind! Coach stole that other OC ;^;
Sending over the promised payment!


----------

